# Things that can piss you off



## Udet (Dec 30, 2006)

There´s this possibility that a similar thread was started a a while ago, but can not find it. Anyway, here it goes. Not that I had to endure any of the following horrifying situations, but i know they do happen. 

(1) You want to watch that DVD you just bought, you prepare yourself a drink to sip from while watching, get your favorite blanket, you lie on your leather sofa, it´s so comfortable and cozy...then you discover the DVD and TV remote controls are on top of the TV set; you must stand and go get them putting an end to your utterly comfortable position on your sofa (that might not be regained).

(2) You are waiting for some very important call while at home; you wait for half and hour and the person simply does not call; then you feel some cramps in your belly: you have to take a dump. You sit on the toilet, you push...your bombs do not yet touch the toilet water and the phone commences ringing.

(3) For the first time you visit the home of the girl you are dating; you and the girl just came back from the movies...you had pop-corn, nachos and hot-dogs. You are sitting next to each other in the living room...then you feel cramps in your belly. (You are taking a dump!). But as she speaks to you, you are in full terror, you are listening what she says but you are not hearing...you realize that if you leave her house immediately and drive back to your place, you will not make...you´d be taking a dump with your underwear and pants on (inside your car)...so you ask her: "Can i use your bathroom? I just need to wash my hands as they have the smell of nachos. (LIAR). She says "But of course, down the hall, to the left". In ordinary circumstances, you´d stand and commence walking like a pinguin, as the cramps increase their tone and rythm...but you pretend, and walk normally.
Once you are inside, you commence following the emergency protocols: 

Since you know taking a dump in that small bathroom means the noisy procedure might be noticed outside, you first open the sink´s faucets to diminish the sound of the oncoming thunder. Secondly, you sit on the toilet, but before releasing the torpedoes, you hold the flush handel...you flush the toilet perfectly synchronized with your first push to have the torpedoes immediately "abandoning" the toilet in order to diminish the stench. Well done. Time to wipe your ass: there is no tissue.

(4) You walk barefoot around your house, then you hit your small toe against a corner. (Then you hold your hurt small tow with both hands, jumping on one leg and cursing like hell -and you look like a jerk-).

(5) After having been to a very important meeting or presentation at work, when you return home you discover all the time you had your zipper down.

(6) You go to a restaurant, and you order your favorite dish; you are almost finished when you discover a hair -or two- on your plate.

(7) It´s been a while since you last wore your suit, say, three years. During such time you applied for membership in Mc Donald´s F.F.P. (frequent fatass program). Then there is this wedding party you are invited to. When the day comes, you get prepared: take a refreshing shower, get a shave, then you pull your suit out of your closet and you try it...you will not fit, but since it´s quite late you do not have time to rent a suit...so you use what you have. You go to the party looking -and feeling- like italian salami, or a fat version of Rudolf Nureyev.

8. This case is to some extent related to case (3) mentioned above.So let´s retake what was typed there:

Since you know taking a dump in that small bathroom means the noisy procedure might be noticed outside, you first open the sink´s faucets to diminish the sound of the oncoming thunder. Secondly, you sit on the toilet, but before releasing the torpedoes, you hold the flush handel...you flush the toilet perfectly synchronized with your first push to have the torpedoes immediately "abandoning" the toilet in order to diminish the stench. Well done. Time to wipe your ass. You wipe your ass several times using ultra-soft toilet tissue jumbo roll (ginger scented). You flush....and...(yes, utter terror), the bloody toilet gets clogged...you see the stuff rising its level inside the toilet, all the toilet tissue -no longer ginger scented-, as you open your eyes wide in terror...then your date and her mother hear a distressing yell coming from the bathroom..."HELP!!! HELP!!! NEED A SHOVEL IN HERE!!!".

More to come some other day guys. Share your own most hated moments!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup, experianced no's 1,2 and 4. Can't say no 3 has ever happened to me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

Cordless phones are handy for solving (2). Never take a dump without one. 

Good stuff.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 30, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Cordless phones are handy for solving (2). Never take a dump without one.
> 
> Good stuff.



Now that is rock solid advice to pass to the children...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2006)

Ive experienced a few of those.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hitting your hand with a hammer. Hurts and makes you feel like a numbnuts at the same time.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 30, 2006)

After hitting your hand with the hammer some bright fool always asks does it hurt


----------



## Udet (Dec 30, 2006)

Nonskimmer: that is correct. However, since i am not a phone guy i do not have a cordless one, so the situation has happened to me quite a few times.

A brief note regarding situation number 8: the very first time i knew such an event could happen was when i was living in Mexico City. In a party, there was this guy who went through the situation and was telling everybody (only men hearing) the story; the kind of guy who has a talent at telling stories.

He said that when he saw the toilet getting clogged, and the whole stuff rising its level inside the toilet "i for one moment thought of grabbing it with my hands and eat it!!".


----------



## plan_D (Dec 30, 2006)

A lot of your problems stem from taking a ****, Udet. Maybe you should just relax, taking a **** doesn't need to be difficult. And MOST lasses aren't bothered if you need a dump, as long as you don't make a scene. It's a bodily function for gods sake, you need to do it. The most annoying of all those is cracking your toe on something, although I'm not bothered about looking like a "jerk" - 'cos it hurts. 

No offence intended, but you seem really self-conscious.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

going to get a CD from it's case, only to find having gone upstairs to get it, it's not in it's case and you spend the next 10 minutes looking for it!


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

try taking a doobie out off the side of the road ` no cover, while cycling a 100 miles with a host of beautiful cycle chics around you ............ ah the poison oak feels so good rubbing against ones behind

ya gotta go, ya gotta go ..........

rip it up !


----------



## Udet (Dec 30, 2006)

Plan_D: 

Pardon me? "A lot of my problems"?

You are welcome to your thoughts.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

Farting in church. Not pleasant, but...what can ya do?


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

been there done that way too many times...........still do

blurp ! oh pardon me ma'mam


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

Blame the wife. Always great for marital relations.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Going the store only to realize once there, and with a full cart, that your wallet is securely at home. God that puts me through the roof.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

going to a shop/bank to find it's closed!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Getting in bed and realizing that you've left the garage door open.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2006)

Warm beer.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> going to a shop/bank to find it's closed!



that has happend to me a few times. it sucks!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2006)

Some dumbass with a car stereo set to maximum bass boost and hes playing a Mexican rap song!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Going to mow your lawn and realizing that your lawnmower has no gas and you have none in your gas can.

Off to the station we go...


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

Matt a little early in the morn or maybe a little late in the eve ~ to mow right ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hypothetical, Erich. Hypothetical.


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

darn, my front yard needs a mow .....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Mine doesn't. Just needs some fertilizer and some leaves sucked up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

guys, get some Geese, fantastic for keeping the grass down and even better come christmas time!


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

speaking of a goose at Christmas time, do you stuff them, and if so with what ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2007)

i've never actually had it for christmas, last time we had it it was with simple sage and onion stuffing to the side.........


----------



## Erich (Jan 1, 2007)

just curious, familie living in Germany have a bird nearly every holiday but have never said what it is cooked or stuffed with ..........sounds yummie, better than the US version - turkey .......... arg !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Warm beer.



Agreed aswell as bad beer...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

That too.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2007)

Snapping off the pull tab on a beer leaving you no choice but to seek a screw driver for forced entry.


----------



## Udet (Jan 2, 2007)

Matt308:

Last one is very true!!!  

What about looking for some tool or device at home that is absolutely necessary to have another device functioning....you search for hours, and in some cases for days. All rooms, shelfs, doors, compartments.

You give up, and say "well, it is about time to buy a replacement"...you go to the store buy the item; you return home, and without making any search, you see the "lost" item is comfortably located on top of the dining table.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

Gremlins.

How about people who you are talking to who CANNOT ignore their cellphone ringing. Like Pavlov's respose. Phone rings and they immediately cease all concentration on your conversation to answer the phone.

"Oh high Judy, how are you doing? What am I doing? Oh nothing, just..."

Burns me up.


----------



## Udet (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree!

Cellphones...i´ve come to hate hate the devices...nowadays everyone feels "Mr. Important" (or "Miss Important"), they can not exist without the toy by their sides. The world suddenyl found itself loaded with very important people. Cellphone companies and their advertising can be quite annoying. You can read or hear the most ridiculous advertising methods..."Speak and be happy".

If those millions of users were asked how much of the calls made or received where of actual importance, 1 out of 10 would seem to much.

At work, they usually give me one...my most common practice is to put it in the dustbin first thing when returning home.

There are two ways to contact me: (1) personally -usually on my daily attendace at work-, and (2) personally -when not at work-.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

Automated call centres and telemarketers. I've actually grown tired of hanging up on total strangers.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

You do that too, huh? If late at night, I sometimes ask them if I can have their home phone number to call them back later that night. They invariably inform me that they cannot. And then I respond, "Now you know how I feel", and then hang up.

Pringles containers which contain crumbs. How the f*** can you mishandle a chip container that is made of hard cardboard and whose chips are perfectly stacked to minimize movement. Someone must go outta their way to bang the Godd*** thing around just to personally piss me off. AND I RARELY BUY PRINGLES!!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats why you tip it upside down and let the crumbs slide into your mouth. works for me.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 3, 2007)

>>Things that can piss you off<<

Not to sound like a tree hugger but isn’t great to be relatively wealthy? No one has said, "being hungry, afraid of being stabbed, having your kids kidnapped."

My pet peeve: When a service industry person replies to a "thank you" by saying "No problem."

Well gee, I'm glad I didn't inconvenience you by handing me that burger... I'm glad it wasn't a problem for you to do my dry cleaning.

"No problem." How did that get started?

"IF YOU PERFORM A TASK FOR MONEY. DO NOT SAY NO PROBLEM WHEN YOU ARE THANKED!" i hate that!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Automated call centres and telemarketers. I've actually grown tired of hanging up on total strangers.


try using this link on the right hand side is a way to get yourself removed from call centre and diredt mailings takes about 2 months to work but it does
Canadian Marketing Association: The largest marketing association in Canada


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

my dad has a great way of dealing with them, simpy sit the phone down somewhere (not hanging up) and just walk away, leave the person or machine chatting away, just remember to put the reciever down a few minutes later..........


----------



## Clave (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a better one, but it's unique to me - My Mrs is a widow - her hubby died about 25 years ago, and I have the perfect (and truthful) reply when telemarketers ask for "Mr Hall" - I just say "You can't talk to him, he's dead"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2007)

We bought new phones recently that say the number on the screen, like a mobile phone. If it looks like something pointless, we just dont answer. Job done!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> try using this link on the right hand side is a way to get yourself removed from call centre and diredt mailings takes about 2 months to work but it does
> Canadian Marketing Association: The largest marketing association in Canada



Eeeeeeeeexellent! 

Thanks, pb.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hard drive fails. Now that will piss you off.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

Yikes, tough luck. Major losses?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Not sure yet. Trying to work with Dell. I'm hoping that I can boot up with a disk drive (ie CD-RW drive) and then either extract data or "fix" hard drive by "bypassing" bad hard drive sectors. I know that this is possible if the HD is not catastrophic, but don't know how to do it.


----------



## Udet (Jan 3, 2007)

Going to the restroom to only wash your hands in a restaurant prior to ordering your dish...you return to the table where your friends are. You are wearing kaki pants; you notice your friends laugh as you approach the table..."what?"

The zipper area of your pants got splashed by water, when you washed your hands...kaki pants lovely marked with water drops in the crotch area...so it looks like you took a pee but you are not that accurate when doing it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Hard drive fails. Now that will piss you off.



Tell me about it, mine went a month ago and I lost around 50GB of data...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Fudge.


----------



## Udet (Jan 3, 2007)

Your cellphone commences ringing in your room...at a moment where your room is a complete and massive mess...so what you hear is a blurred muzzy sound...but you know the bloody device is inside your room.

You dive into your bed, momentarily covered with half a ton of your clothing and stuff: you start throwing everything away: wet towels, socks, trousers, boxers, pants, shirts, t-shirts, ties, thongs (from female visitors) and all kinds of stuff and material, and you simply will not find it.

(This happened to me once, when i was still in the process of deciding on whether to use cellphones; now i am beyond the scenario, but can become real if you are a cellphone user -and if your room is in constant state of chaos)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

People who maintain such a shabby abode...and still claim to get women.


----------



## Udet (Jan 4, 2007)

Matt  

Not my case! In fact i am the kind of person obsessed with order; if things are not in the place they belong -at my place, of course- i can not go ahead with my daily tasks...

When the cellphone thing happened, i think i had just returned from some trip and had just unpacked my luggage.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

okay


----------



## Udet (Jan 5, 2007)

Bouncing checks.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Again, not your case. Right Udet? 

I am probably wrong here, but I thought that this thread was supposed to be those superficial things that P you off, have happened to you, and are somewhat esoteric. I think that I need to read the start of this thread again.

Needing exact change and dropping a penny and it rolls under some furniture.


----------



## Udet (Jan 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Again, not your case. Right Udet? .



Exactly! Are you a clairvoyant or what?

So far i have never worked independently to receive payment via checks.

When i commenced the thread i had both things in mind: sharing some experiences that happened to me and pissed me off -but that in most cases become funny as time passes-, as well as sharing those i have had the chance to see happening to other guys, and even commenting some that although "hypothetical" smell like pissing off experiences.

For example:

The case of the guy who experienced becoming notoriously fat as a consequence of becoming a member of Mc Donalds FFP (frequent fatass program) and had to go a wedding party wearing a suit that made him look like Porky Pig pretending to look like Rudolf Nureyev, the last time i ate in Mc Donalds, as a little boy, was when my parents decided to go there; so after leaving my parents nest and gaining full freedom i have never been to one (except for a couple times when going out with friends that in a democratic process overwhelmed me, so i had to eat at the place).

If you do not know who Rudolf Nureyev was, but more importantly how he looked, do a google search (images) typing his name: my point will be clear for you in a couple of seconds.

Cheers!


----------



## Udet (Jan 6, 2007)

Another one that -yes- did not happened to me, but to a NYC dear friend. I am not sure if you could classify it as "pissing off experience", since it could certainly become a scene in hollywood comedy:

He went to this coffee bar in his home city, brought a book to read and his iPod. As he was reading his book with a smelly cup of coffee, listening to his fav songs on his iPod, he apparently lost consciousness of the "outside-world", as he got "disconnected" and "isolated" by the music...he commenced farting, but since he could not hear how powerful the farting was, he let it go, freely.

Then he took a fast glimpse outside his book, and noticed the people in all surrounding tables were petrified staring at him in disbelief.... 

I can be sure any of those persons who were at the coffee place when my friend unleashed his gases at will could come up with this lovely story as a very pissing off experience.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been on telecons REALLY early in the morning and had someone interrupt and announce, "Whomever is breathing loudly, please wake up!".

It was me.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I've been on telecons REALLY early in the morning and had someone interrupt and announce, "Whomever is breathing loudly, please wake up!".
> 
> It was me.



Great success!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

Guilty as charged. It sticks in my mind because it will NEVER happen again. Luckily nobody knew. 0500 telecons are not my friend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 7, 2007)

People who talk like thaey are better than you. AAAAAAARRRGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

i do that at times, but normally i am better than them


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Guilty as charged. It sticks in my mind because it will NEVER happen again. Luckily nobody knew. 0500 telecons are not my friend.



One time when we were out in the field a couple years ago I fell asleep standing up and fell over. This capt looked at me in disbelief and said "HOLY **** did you just fall asleep standing up and fall down!?" "Yes..... sir....."


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2007)

People who only believe in two extremes in a situation, ie. if you dont like something, then you must hate it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good one CC.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Breaking a shoelace when you are rushing to be someplace.


----------



## Udet (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaking hands with a person and realizing he has sweaty hands...yuck


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not owning a house.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Owning a ******* house.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i do that at times, but normally i am better than them



It sounds like you are talking yourself up a little bit eh lanc?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

No gas in the lawnmower and no gas in the gas can.


----------



## Erich (Jan 9, 2007)

puking on your PC keyboard and trying to clean the chunks out ........... gag wheres the hose


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 9, 2007)

Low rent neighbors who let their barefoot snot nosed urchins run around
outside shrieking and shooting cap guns well past 2200 hrs. And I get up at
0430 every day. I dunno which of those two things piss me off the most.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> People who only believe in two extremes in a situation, ie. if you dont like something, then you must hate it.




like the Sith, or me for that matter


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Low rent neighbors who let their barefoot snot nosed urchins run around
> outside shrieking and shooting cap guns well past 2200 hrs. And I get up at
> 0430 every day. I dunno which of those two things piss me off the most.



We had some neighbors like that by our house in Pensacola. They got evicted by the owner - they destroyed the interior of the house - stains, holes, just mauled the house. Made me want to never rent out our property.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

We've got a church Minister renting out one of our houses as of next week so we're fairly sure it won't get _too_ damaged


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> We've got a church Minister renting out one of our houses as of next week so we're fairly sure it won't get _too_ damaged



Hopefully he doesn't use rattlesnakes in his services like some groups over here...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

he's a she, with two sons, one of whom totalled his car upon hitting a boulder we put outside their drive to stop cars driving on the grass


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> he's a she, with two sons, one of whom totalled his car upon hitting a boulder we put outside their drive to stop cars driving on the grass



Sounds like a smart kid


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

we painted them white what more does he want!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Landlords that haphazardly put boulders on your rental property.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

No seriously how about...

People who refuse to enter an intersection to take a left hand turn. Thus during heavy oncoming traffic, the light changes and since they have not committed to being in the intersection sit through multiple lights. IDIOTS!


----------



## Udet (Jan 10, 2007)

Erich said:


> puking on your PC keyboard and trying to clean the chunks out ........... gag wheres the hose



Erich, wow. Sounds quite radical. Has it happened to you or what?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Fake cheese.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2007)

Call Centres...


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 11, 2007)

school........


----------



## Udet (Jan 11, 2007)

School?!?!

What is it exactly that pisses you off about it?


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 11, 2007)

teachers ,assignemnts stuff like that, don't get me wrong i get really good grades in school its just so............boring


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2007)

College R2800?

Poorly written instructions.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 11, 2007)

high school


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2007)

People who think that during the black white era of television, the people of such time saw in black and white.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2007)

You cant honestly know people who genuinely think that?!


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2007)

Ummm possibly...i have the feeling Lancaster Kicks Ass can be one of those.8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2007)

Worse than that, because he's British he sees all in Sepia tones


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Manufacturers of power supplies that DO NOT PUT A BLOODY WRITTEN INDICATOR AS TO WHAT IT GOES TO!!! Between phones, PDA, MP3 players, cell phones, computer accessories, clocks, temp gauges, etc, I have had to resort to labelling them myself. WHY!!!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Manufacturers of power supplies that DO NOT PUT A BLOODY WRITTEN INDICATOR AS TO WHAT IT GOES TO!!! Between phones, PDA, MP3 players, cell phones, computer accessories, clocks, temp gauges, etc, I have had to resort to labelling them myself. WHY!!!



All the different transformers I have I label for all my different items. If they have the info labels on them, sometimes you can match them by volt/freq and all... but it's such a pain in the neck.


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2007)

cheddar cheese...got your point. Wait to see what Sir Lancaster Kicks Ass has to say...

More:

To find out most items you can buy, virtually everywhere, are made in any of the following nations: China, Indonesia, India, Pakistan and Vietnam...speaks wonders of those transnational companies taking advantage of the cheap workforces in poor nations..or to make the long story short: outsourcing.

And do not give the crappy argument those companies are "at least" giving a job to those generally poor workers...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wife (or girlfriend) borrows a tool from your garage/shop. And they don't return it to its proper place. Cmon. THAT wil piss you off.


----------



## Udet (Jan 12, 2007)

Matt...i agree. It might happen to me when i move out to the southern pacific along with my harem of 50 women...

Can it be a pissing off experience to see those fat women wearing tight jeans and tops that expose their cellulitical bellies? I´ve noted self-reliance among fat women has been increasing at alarming rates.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Udet? Is that you Udet? You seem...different.


----------



## Udet (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes it is me, the only one..the omnipotent one, Supreme Lord and Ruler of the Dark. 

Why?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Just checking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Wife (or girlfriend) borrows a tool from your garage/shop. And they don't return it to its proper place. Cmon. THAT wil piss you off.



they don't even know what to do with them anyway


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

That one honestly chaps me. I'll be out in the garage and go to get my tape measure...gone. I find it in her bathroom. I feel like yanking my hair out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

that reminded me of another one, people that don't know which way to turn a screw!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes yes yes! People who put the twist tie on the bread on backwards. Right Hand Rule dangit! Righty Tighty!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

i don't even use that, that's only just acceptable for me, it's one of them things you remember, you only have to look at a thread to see which way it needs to go!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Not if your female.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Yes yes yes! People who put the twist tie on the bread on backwards. Right Hand Rule dangit! Righty Tighty!



Well looks like I finally found someone more anal retentive than me


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

If you only knew. I truly am a pain in the *** to live with.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess you'd be the definitive source on the correct position of toilet paper rolls are then over the top or from below


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I guess you'd be the definitive source on the correct position of toilet paper rolls are then over the top or from below



THAT ONE actually pisses me off. It's GOTTA come from over the top. No ifs ands or buts! My wife puts it on from below just to torture me!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2007)

I've heard that the under method prevents the plys from separating due to static


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Over the bloody top. C'mon people.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Over the bloody top. C'mon people.



You're damn right... over the top!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Toys and other that come with multiple twist wire wrap securing the item in an indestructible container that requires pliers, snips and a plethora of expletives to get the item out of the box. What is up with this? Chinese torture for western populace based upon perceived economic differences? 
A subtle plan to make the western populace buy more Chinese tools?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Toys and other that come with multiple twist wire wrap securing the item in an indestructible container that requires pliers, snips and a plethora of expletives to get the item out of the box. What is up with this? Chinese torture for western populace based upon perceived economic differences?
> A subtle plan to make the western populace buy more Chinese tools?



I usually end up wounding myself w/ a shard of the indestructable freak plastic cutting my hand open... but maybe part of the problem is i'm not that smart. I eventually end up fetching the leatherman to open them.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, the Leatherman. I had an original engraved Father's Day '95 and it was stolen out of my truck (probably by the next door neighbor kid). I now have another of the next generation and it is NOT ANYTHING like the first generation.

Okay here's another.

A banana that you can't open by just physically cracking the neck. Here you are sitting comfortably expecting that you can consume natures most convenient snack food with little fuss. You tug on the stem and it just collapses with the authority of Fort Knox. You actually have to get a knife to get that bad boy open. Here's where the Leatherman comes in handy.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

I got my groomsmen leathermen... i think they were waves, and got their initials engraved on them.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Your da Man!! Nice gifts. I still have a my bud's crappy $15 1" lockknife and covet that dang thing. Let me know when you renew your vows.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 14, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Your da Man!! Nice gifts. I still have a my bud's crappy $15 1" lockknife and covet that dang thing. Let me know when you renew your vows.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2007)

Leaving a camping cooler partially filled with water. And returning to a stench.


----------



## Udet (Jan 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Toys and other that come with multiple twist wire wrap securing the item in an indestructible container that requires pliers, snips and a plethora of expletives to get the item out of the box. What is up with this? Chinese torture for western populace based upon perceived economic differences?
> A subtle plan to make the western populace buy more Chinese tools?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Newspapers delivered rolled up with the sections turned everywhich way. This requires the reader to spend five minutes rearranging the paper so that you can peruse the contents.


----------



## Udet (Jan 15, 2007)

When eating an apple and getting a nearly microscopic piece of apple skin stucked between your molars, making it feel as if a brick chisel had just been placed in the area by means of using a hammer.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2007)

white boys who think they are black.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2007)

White _girls_ who think they're black.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2007)

Toast crumbs in the butter dish. WTF?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree matt, that is very aggrovating.


high petrol prices.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

yes! especially as most of it is tax.............

that being said we get our diesel straight from the supplier in bulk and pay much less than the pump price


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2007)

People saying that rain is horrible weather. What?! Who decided that rain was horrible and sun was nice weather? Id much rather it be dull and drizzly than hot and sunny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

spending ages doing a peice of homework only to have it not collected in!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Windshield replaced. Leaks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2007)

Cry baby copyright holders...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 17, 2007)

Salt shakers whose lid comes off while eating a nice restaurant breakfast with family.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 17, 2007)

haha that reminds me, the simpsons did something like that.

but still its very frustrating.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2007)

Noobs who think they own the place...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Gnomey....

Grabbing the wrong size phillips head screwdriver.


----------



## Udet (Jan 18, 2007)

Any tool, device, item, gadget, accesory or thing, that is always seen on the very same spot in your home for months...then, a day comes when the thing must be used...go to where you saw it for months and it ain´t there anymore.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Blame the wife.

A hose nozzle that leaks all down your arm, into your shirt, into your pants and down your leg. You don't have another. And you have to use the hose.


----------



## Udet (Jan 18, 2007)

Wife?

Not married! Have you heard the famous quote that says: "Marriage turns a man with a future into a man with a past"...8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Unless you have kids. And who wants to die alone my friend.


----------



## Udet (Jan 19, 2007)

Matt: I know. It is just one of those classical quotes that make fun on marriage, there might be thousands of them...but aren´t most of us singles big mouths? In the end most will eventually get married...

Here are a few more:

"Marriage is the main cause of divorce".
"Marriage is the condition where women never get what they expected, and men never expected what they get."
"Marriage is the only war when you sleep with the enemy".
"Marriage is the exchange of bad humour during the day and bad odor during the night."

Source: "Marriage: The Attack Manual and Protocols".

Cheers!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

No, I hear ya Udet. Marriage is full of ups and downs. But mostly ups. And now that I have had kids, I can't imagine not having them.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 19, 2007)

One thing that pisses me off is the unending revival of long dead topics and the addition of completely banal comments. A look at the topics shows the majority are revived old turds with nothing pertinent added. We have hardly any new topics!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2007)

History man! You can't change history. 

You're right. Once you've covered the high level topics, only the minutia is left and you really narrow down the forum participants with broad subject matter expertise that can carry on a decent discussion. I'm not one of them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

ocassionally a massive and interesting debate will break open though.........


----------



## Udet (Jan 20, 2007)

Mr. Twitch, in fact you do look very angry there waving your arms.

Ah, and if you ever come up with some magnificent new discussion, on issues that were never discussed before, i might try to get out of the banal world.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2007)

Udet, Twitch was not being condescending. He was only asking the question that keeps the forum alive. A legit question or query actually. And its a question that the most prolific participants of this forum should actually put some thought into.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

having an MP3 player without any sort of file or folder search- net result- i have to put it on random or scroll through every single song in alphabetical order to get to any song i want...........


----------



## joebong (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Gnomey....
> 
> Grabbing the wrong size phillips head screwdriver.



Needing a phillips only able to locate 13 standards.
A week later need a standard find 22 phillips.


----------



## joebong (Jan 21, 2007)

Americas two party system, which of the founding fathers mandated that?.
I'm voting for the first Whig or Knownothing I see next election.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

joebong said:


> Americas two party system, which of the founding fathers mandated that?.
> I'm voting for the first Whig or Knownothing I see next election.


Could be worse. You could have a New Democratic Party like we do, and you don't need one of those.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

People who throw away their vote by voting fringe parties that offer nothing of significant improvement. But whose participation only further divides agendas, disconnects the average citizen from fully understanding political platforms, and legitimizes one issue voters.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

people who jump on political bandwagons when it suits them......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)

just like they did when the socceroos got an entry into the world cup and lost


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Store clerks who act as if you have interrupted their day by buying their stores goods and supporting their salary. Listen you morons, if work was so **** much fun you would do it for free. You don't have to like your job, that's why they bloody pay you. Sheesh!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> People who throw away their vote by voting fringe parties that offer nothing of significant improvement. But whose participation only further divides agendas, disconnects the average citizen from fully understanding political platforms, and legitimizes one issue voters.


 
i voted fringe twice in my life both as protests votes if you don't vote you shouldn't bitch


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Store clerks who act as if you have interrupted their day by buying their stores goods and supporting their salary. Listen you morons, if work was so **** much fun you would do it for free. You don't have to like your job, that's why they bloody pay you. Sheesh!



That's how you can tell the owner of a shop you go into - he actually cares enough to talk to you and treat you like a human being. That's what I love about small family owned businesses vice huge chains.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> i voted fringe twice in my life both as protests votes if you don't vote you shouldn't bitch



Yep.

And Mkloby, that is true for family owned businesses. However, I find that sometime even that stereotype doesn't hold true if you are not a recognized customer. I just don't get it. Sometimes personal problems have to be internalized for the sake of survival. Wassup with these people!?


----------

